# Just playing with editing techniques...



## Browtine (Dec 4, 2012)

Ran across an awesome video by Joel Grimes on how he accomplishes his awesome images and was playing with some of his "edgy" or "dramatic" type editing tips on this old shot of my family's old furniture manufacturing plant. I'm including the old edit that I started with for comparison.

If you haven't seen Grimes' work, go to www.joelgrimes.com and get ready to have your socks knocked off by his phoography and photoshop skills!!!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 4, 2012)

Pretty cool stuff Chris!


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Dec 4, 2012)

Lots of just so so images can be turned into something great ... with the right touch...


----------



## Crickett (Dec 4, 2012)

Chris can you share the video? & what program was used?


----------



## cre8foru (Dec 4, 2012)

Thats a pretty dramatic improvement. Very nice.


----------



## Browtine (Dec 4, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Chris can you share the video? & what program was used?



http://www.picturecorrect.com/tips/dramatic-portrait-photography/

There's the link to the video. I used Photoshop. What I done here is a simple layers/blending mode technique. Literally takes seconds.


----------



## Browtine (Dec 4, 2012)

And to what it's worth www.picturecorrect.com has lots of photography tips and techniques. ;-)


----------



## quinn (Dec 4, 2012)

Nice!Thanks for sharing!


----------



## rip18 (Dec 4, 2012)

Yep, that sure looks like useful technique!


----------



## Browtine (Dec 4, 2012)

quinn said:


> Nice!Thanks for sharing!



No problem. ;-)


----------



## Lee Woodie (Dec 4, 2012)

Well Chris you put that technique to Great use on a unique and memorable location that held and still holds mysteries.


----------



## Hoss (Dec 5, 2012)

Neat editing.  Thanks for sharing the information, Chris.

Hos


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 5, 2012)

Good stuff!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 6, 2012)

Browtine said:


> http://www.picturecorrect.com/tips/dramatic-portrait-photography/
> 
> There's the link to the video. I used Photoshop. What I done here is a simple layers/blending mode technique. Literally takes seconds.



Thank you Chris! 

Now I just need to find the time to sit & watch the video! Would've done it today but my husband sent me to Blairsville to pick up a Christmas present for our daughter!


----------



## rip18 (Dec 6, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Thank you Chris!
> 
> Now I just need to find the time to sit & watch the video! Would've done it today but my husband sent me to Blairsville to pick up a Christmas present for our daughter!



Yep, takes seconds to do the layer mask but over an hour and a half to watch the video...


----------



## Crickett (Dec 6, 2012)

rip18 said:


> Yep, takes seconds to do the layer mask but over an hour and a half to watch the video...



 I saw that! Now I just need some quiet time long enough to sit & watch it!


----------



## Browtine (Dec 7, 2012)

rip18 said:


> Yep, takes seconds to do the layer mask but over an hour and a half to watch the video...



LOL... Took me more like two hours and forty five minutes... streaming it on my iPhone with poor signal!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 7, 2012)

Browtine said:


> LOL... Took me more like two hours and forty five minutes... streaming it on my iPhone with poor signal!




You watched that on your phone???? Holy smokes!!! I couldn't do that!!! I'd get aggravated!


----------



## Browtine (Dec 7, 2012)

Crickett said:


> You watched that on your phone???? Holy smokes!!! I couldn't do that!!! I'd get aggravated!



Yes, it was a trial in patience! ;-)


----------



## rip18 (Dec 7, 2012)

I don't know if I could have been that patient!  But your patience was rewarded!


----------



## Browtine (Dec 7, 2012)

rip18 said:


> I don't know if I could have been that patient!  But your patience was rewarded!



Yes it was... but not sure I'd do it again!!! LOL...


----------



## Browtine (Dec 8, 2012)

Another photo edited with this technique...


----------

